# Emerald Verge



## librik (9 March 2016)

Has anyone heard or have had any dealings with a company called emerald verge ? Its a binary system betting on markets rising and falling. They say its run by a Martin Schwartz and has a success rate in excess of 80%  Would like to know more about them if anyone can .   Rick


----------



## Joe Blow (12 March 2016)

Trading binary options is akin to gambling. On that basis, I would be very skeptical of anyone who claims to have a system that can guarantee consistent profits by trading binary options. Why would anyone who had such a system sell it when they could use it themselves to make their own fortune?


----------



## Darryl cottell (28 April 2016)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Trading binary options is akin to gambling. On that basis, I would be very skeptical of anyone who claims to have a system that can guarantee consistent profits by trading binary options. Why would anyone who had such a system sell it when they could use it themselves to make their own fortune?


----------

